# ep clen



## jjpeters4 (May 16, 2012)

I just started ep clen today, within 30 min I experienced some shaking of the hands and an increased heart rate. I never tried clen before, so I guess I'll do a mini log. My first dose was 40mcg, I'll be running some ketotifen fumarate along with it, I'm gonna try to do a 6 week run with this....some of you may be interested due to the fact ep is really cheap on the wallet.....so far so good...


----------



## hill450 (May 16, 2012)

Well sounds like they've improved. Never got any shaking from their clen when they first started up business and were a sponsor here. Good to hear. You'll probably get tired of being on clen that long. Tends to make you feel like shit after a while lol


----------



## jjpeters4 (May 17, 2012)

So I took the keto lastnight before bed, and wow did I sleep like a fuckin rock! Its not jus a slight difference either, I get 4-5 hours sleep most nights, lastnight I got 8 hours and dreamed like a mofo! I took only 1mg too!...yeah baby...I did wake up with a sight head ache tho.....


----------



## jjpeters4 (May 20, 2012)

I'm up to 80mcg right now and this stuff is working prettty damn good! My heart rate went to 171 yesterday jus by walking on a treadmill on a 10 degree incline!


----------



## lastson (May 20, 2012)

jjpeters4 said:


> I'm up to 80mcg right now and this stuff is working prettty damn good! My heart rate went to 171 yesterday jus by walking on a treadmill on a 10 degree incline!



If this is your first clen run, why are.you taking the keto too ? I thought you ran the keto after two weeks to reset receptors ? Am I missing something ?


----------



## GreenGiant (May 21, 2012)

clen destroys your heart. just saying.


----------



## jjpeters4 (May 21, 2012)

If you run the keto along with the clen you can run 6-8 weeks continously. The keto restores the beta 2 receptors that the clen down regulates, thus making the clen more efficient...


----------



## jjpeters4 (May 21, 2012)

^^I forgot to add that the keto helps you sleep too...


----------



## lastson (May 21, 2012)

jjpeters4 said:


> If you run the keto along with the clen you can run 6-8 weeks continously. The keto restores the beta 2 receptors that the clen down regulates, thus making the clen more efficient...



I under stand that, but the protocol I read and have used was 4 weeks clen , then 2 weeks clen and keto, rinse and repeat...  I've just never heard of running both continuous


----------

